# Making a Cube Timer Site--Ideas Needed!



## gcn12 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I'm making a cube timer app as a personal project and wanted to gather some input as far as what features you would like to see in it. Looking for both features that you like on other timers as well as ones you wish they had. Any ideas are welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## DovahCourier (Jun 8, 2020)

DovahCourier said:


> I like the idea of an app that keeps track of my previous solves and shows a line graph of my progress. I have also enjoyed being able to label my dofferent cubes and save them to pick which one i am currently using. Lastly being able to switch between different WCA puzzles would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk



Edit: Id live to see some posts of progress because those kinda of things are really cool to look at. 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 9, 2020)

Those are some great ideas--thanks for sending them over. What kinds of posts of progress are you thinking of?


----------



## DovahCourier (Jun 9, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Those are some great ideas--thanks for sending them over. What kinds of posts of progress are you thinking of?


Just like a picture or two of how the timer is coming along. I love being able to watch personal projects like these evolve over time. Its always interesting to see these things grow. 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 10, 2020)

Obviously still very much in progress, but here's a quick look at the timer so far!


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd like a 3D cube that shows the state of the scramble and a solver with not just Cross or EOLine option, but with custom sub-steps that the user has entered as well, similar to csTimer's solver tool. The second request might be a bit hard, so it's just a bonus feature.


----------



## DovahCourier (Jun 11, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Obviously still very much in progress, but here's a quick look at the timer so far!
> View attachment 12523


I mean it already looks like an effective timer. Id love to see the end result once it's finished. 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'd like a 3D cube that shows the state of the scramble and a solver with not just Cross or EOLine option, but with custom sub-steps that the user has entered as well, similar to csTimer's solver tool. The second request might be a bit hard, so it's just a bonus feature.



You're right that it might be a bit difficult to implement, but I'll make note the idea and do my best to make it happen down the road


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

I would use it if I could have 20+ sessions, I could import thousands of times from cstimer at one time, it never resets my times, and can calculate an average or mean of any number, like CSTimer.

Also, I feel like "ao5" looks better and more professional than "Average of Five," like how you put it.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Custom stats, merging sessions, time trends, daily stats.

EDIT: Syncing solves across devices.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Custom stats, merging sessions, time trends, daily stats.


and time distributions, and customization backgrounds, basically, just make it exactly like CSTimer except it doesn't reset the times


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> and time distributions, and customization backgrounds, basically, just make it exactly like CSTimer except it doesn't reset the times


Can you elaborate a bit about how CSTimer resets times? Just want to make sure I get it right! Thanks for the ao5 suggestion, too--the change has already been made.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Can you elaborate a bit about how CSTimer resets times? Just want to make sure I get it right! Thanks for the ao5 suggestion, too--the change has already been made.


I honestly don't know, but often when I close the tab and open it a couple hours later all my times are gone. Thankfully there is an export feature, but sometimes I forget to do it.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Custom stats, merging sessions, time trends, daily stats.
> 
> EDIT: Syncing solves across devices.



Some very nice ideas in here. As far as merging sessions goes, would you prefer to merge entire sessions or be able to move individual times around?

Also, regarding the custom stats, what are some you would like to see? Currently thinking of number of solves per day and average of solves per day, but definitely want to add more.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I honestly don't know, but often when I close the tab and open it a couple hours later all my times are gone. Thankfully there is an export feature, but sometimes I forget to do it.


 Must be kind of frustrating. Definitely adding that to my list


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I honestly don't know, but often when I close the tab and open it a couple hours later all my times are gone. Thankfully there is an export feature, but sometimes I forget to do it.



Is your browser data on? And do you have a program(i.e: CCleaner) that will clear your browser history?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is your browser data on? And do you have a program(i.e: CCleaner) that will clear your browser history?


1st question: honestly idk 2nd question: I'm pretty sure no unless it was built in to my computer or something


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 1st question: honestly idk 2nd question: I'm pretty sure no unless it was built in to my computer or something



Check to make sure browser data is on. It's what stores the info of your times and your background. If you clear either that or your history then it loses the information


----------



## brododragon (Jun 17, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> As far as merging sessions goes, would you prefer to merge entire sessions or be able to move individual times around?


Top priority would be fill merges, but a little transfer thing in solve info for individual solves.


gcn12 said:


> Also, regarding the custom stats, what are some you would like to see? Currently thinking of number of solves per day and average of solves per day, but definitely want to add more.


I was talking about whatever mo/bo/ao # you wanted (like Ao30), but what you're talking about would be cool. Something slightly off-topic, but it'll make sense: the ability to add recons directly to solve info. This would give TPS stats.

Also, what kind of UI areyou planning on using?

I'll brainstorm some more tomorrow.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 17, 2020)

I wish I could set a custom inspection time other than the WCA 15 or zero. Means and averages of a user specified number. Ability to easily export solve data.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Some very nice ideas in here. As far as merging sessions goes, would you prefer to merge entire sessions or be able to move individual times around?
> 
> Also, regarding the custom stats, what are some you would like to see? Currently thinking of number of solves per day and average of solves per day, but definitely want to add more.


I would love the average solves per day feature. That's one other thing I think cstimer is missing that could make me end up using your timer instead of cstimer.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I wish I could set a custom inspection time other than the WCA 15 or zero. Means and averages of a user specified number. Ability to easily export solve data.


I embarrassingly forgot about the inspection time--definitely can make it custom. How important is it for you to be able to import solve data (in addition to exporting)? Also, is there a particular format of data that is preferred? Thanks for the ideas so far.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Top priority would be fill merges, but a little transfer thing in solve info for individual solves.
> 
> I was talking about whatever mo/bo/ao # you wanted (like Ao30), but what you're talking about would be cool. Something slightly off-topic, but it'll make sense: the ability to add recons directly to solve info. This would give TPS stats.
> 
> ...



Definitely like the idea of users setting ao#. It's currently a web app made with css, html, js, etc so UI will be custom.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 18, 2020)

I want to easily be able to import massive amounts of times from CSTimer at one time, maybe by just typing the time(s). Because I'm not willing to lose all the times I have saved for a timer that might have a couple better features.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> I embarrassingly forgot about the inspection time--definitely can make it custom. How important is it for you to be able to import solve data (in addition to exporting)? Also, is there a particular format of data that is preferred? Thanks for the ideas so far.


To me import is not as useful. I know others use it however i have never imported solve data, I've only ever exported it so i can make graphs and play with statistics for my own personal use outside the time. 

The one thing i wish csTimer did was have the ability to login to the site with a username/PW and have my solve data available regardless of the device i am using. I understand that's logistically challenging though.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> To me import is not as useful. I know others use it however i have never imported solve data, I've only ever exported it so i can make graphs and play with statistics for my own personal use outside the time.



The reason for export/import is so that you don't lose your times



EngineeringBrian said:


> The one thing i wish csTimer did was have the ability to login to the site with a username/PW and have my solve data available regardless of the device i am using. I understand that's logistically challenging though.



I'd also love to have a us/pw system


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The reason for export/import is so that you don't lose your times
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also love to have a us/pw system


The good news is that a login system was actually one of the first features implemented. Is mobile use important at all? I assume it isn't but honestly don't know.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> The good news is that a login system was actually one of the first features implemented. Is mobile use important at all? I assume it isn't but honestly don't know.


I personally would like it. I sometimes cube or use a cube timer for scrambles while sitting on the couch or some other place away from my desktop computer. I’ll use either a phone or iPad.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Being a PWA would be a nice feature


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> The good news is that a login system was actually one of the first features implemented. Is mobile use important at all? I assume it isn't but honestly don't know.



Mobile friendly would be awesome, it's annoying to switch between csTimer and ChaoTimer because I have two different sessions(even if I use csTimer I still need a different session)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> so UI will be custom.


Err, I phrased that wrong. Will the UI be similar to CSTimer or have it's own unique style?


Micah Morrison said:


> I want to easily be able to import massive amounts of times from CSTimer at one time, maybe by just typing the time(s). Because I'm not willing to lose all the times I have saved for a timer that might have a couple better features.


That shouldn't be too hard, as you can export to spreadsheet, and then things should be smooth sailing.


gcn12 said:


> Is mobile use important at all? I assume it isn't but honestly don't know.


YES. Right now, the mobile-friendly timers lack features and feature-abundant timers lack mobile-friendliness. Also, I would invest in an app, even if it's just a wrapper for your website.


ProStar said:


> Mobile friendly would be awesome, it's annoying to switch between csTimer and ChaoTimer because I have two different sessions(even if I use csTimer I still need a different session)


I still use CSTimer on mobile because of all the features.


----------



## AMKuber (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm making a cube timer app as a personal project and wanted to gather some input as far as what features you would like to see in it. Looking for both features that you like on other timers as well as ones you wish they had. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


I think something really cool to to have would be avergae ao5. so that i can know what i would get it comp. for example if i do 10 solves, and the first five solves came to a 11.56 ao5 and the next one came to a 12.34 ao5. the avergae would be 11.95. if i were to just average all the times only 2 times would be not counted instead of 4 from the average ao5. this is what would difirentitae it from the normal average. also you should take a lot of inspirations for CS timer.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 18, 2020)

AMKuber said:


> I think something really cool to to have would be avergae ao5. so that i can know what i would get it comp. for example if i do 10 solves, and the first five solves came to a 11.56 ao5 and the next one came to a 12.34 ao5. the avergae would be 11.95. if i were to just average all the times only 2 times would be not counted instead of 4 from the average ao5. this is what would difirentitae it from the normal average. also you should take a lot of inspirations for CS timer.


Sorry is this is wrong, but isn't that just an entire average, without top 20 percent of solves,and lowest 20 percent of solves?


----------



## trangium (Jun 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Sorry is this is wrong, but isn't that just an entire average, without top 20 percent of solves,and lowest 20 percent of solves?


Let's say you have ten times: 29, 28, 27, 26, 25, 24, 24, 24, 24, 24. In an average of 10 with the top 20 percent and bottom 20 percent of solves trimmed, the average would be (27+26+25+24+24+24)/6 which is *25*. But the first five solves would come to a 27 ao5 and the last 5 solves would be a 24 ao5, making this average *25.5.*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

trangium said:


> Let's say you have ten times: 29, 28, 27, 26, 25, 24, 24, 24, 24, 24. In an average of 10 with the top 20 percent and bottom 20 percent of solves trimmed, the average would be (27+26+25+24+24+24)/6 which is *25*. But the first five solves would come to a 27 ao5 and the last 5 solves would be a 24 ao5, making this average *25.5.*



An average of Ao5? Why?


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 18, 2020)

somewhat OT : Have you ever been using a timer on a PC, only to discover (too late) you set it to the wrong type of cube? A real aaargh moment.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Err, I phrased that wrong. Will the UI be similar to CSTimer or have it's own unique style?



There's a photo of what it looks like in light mode on the previous page, but here's what it currently looks like in dark mode:


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> There's a photo of what it looks like in light mode on the previous page, but here's what it currently looks like in dark mode:


hmm the style looks a bit... boring, lighten it up a bit using some UX magic?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

You should add a way to delete all solves


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

There's been a bunch of requests for being able to import solves from CSTimer. Is this the document that needs to be imported?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> There's a photo of what it looks like in light mode on the previous page, but here's what it currently looks like in dark mode:


Ok, cool! One thing: Maybe hide the scrambles? It clutters things up.


gcn12 said:


> There's been a bunch of requests for being able to import solves from CSTimer. Is this the document that needs to be imported?


I think that should work.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> There's been a bunch of requests for being able to import solves from CSTimer. Is this the document that needs to be imported?



Yup!


----------



## brododragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Oooh, just had a great idea - Day Summary, Week Summary, Month Summary, Year Summary, Lifetime Summary. It would be a list that you could open to see all the PBs and outstanding solves and averages. it would highlight them from green - red, picking a color based on how important it was (single being the most important), and how much better than average it was. You could sort by sequential order, or biggest/smallest achievements.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oooh, just had a great idea - Day Summary, Week Summary, Month Summary, Year Summary, Lifetime Summary. It would be a list that you could open to see all the PBs and outstanding solves and averages. it would highlight them from green - red, picking a color based on how important it was (single being the most important), and how much better than average it was. You could sort by sequential order, or biggest/smallest achievements.



Definitely like the idea of adding a lot of stats and data-related features. That aspect may be a large focus of the timer


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 18, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> There's been a bunch of requests for being able to import solves from CSTimer. Is this the document that needs to be imported?


it could be this, or I don't mind if I can just copy and paste the times, whichever is easier.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 19, 2020)

Cool, I'll try to implement both ways just to be safe. Is there any other data that you'd like to be able to input? Such as date, scramble, etc, or just the solve time only?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 19, 2020)

How about so you have custom "mo"s and "ao"s?
Like if someone wanted mo9 and ao13 they would be allowed.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Cool, I'll try to implement both ways just to be safe. Is there any other data that you'd like to be able to input? Such as date, scramble, etc, or just the solve time only?


I don't really care about date and scramble, just the times. Although other people might care.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 19, 2020)

I'd want date & scramble.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'd want date & scramble.



Managed to get the CS import working pretty well. Just wondering what format your times, solves, and dates are in.

Ex: 8.45, 10-8-2020, L F' B' U' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D'
or
8.45 8-10-2020 L F' B' U' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D'
etc.

So things like spaces, commas, order of date, and other things that may vary.

Is it also correct that CS timer doesn't provide date in export?


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 20, 2020)

I would like annual entry, inspection for automatic entry, a display system that show current/best mo3, ao5, ao12, ao25, ao50, ao100, etc. Make sure to use reliable scrambles for the scrambler and it would be really cool if you made a graph to document the progression of times and multiple sessions like cstimer with the ability to name each session what you want. Good luck making this!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 20, 2020)

One thing I've always wanted in a timer is alg sets built in to a trainer but also divided into common subsets. I know there are alg trainers for this but having it all in the same timer application would be awesome. An example being, in Chao Timer there is the option for ZBLL training, but it does all ZBLLs, let's be real no one is going to need a FULL ZBLL trainer. All most people want is just the T cases or just the L cases at a time. This might be unrealistically hard to build into a timer but it's an idea.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> One thing I've always wanted in a timer is alg sets built in to a trainer but also divided into common subsets. I know there are alg trainers for this but having it all in the same timer application would be awesome. An example being, in Chao Timer there is the option for ZBLL training, but it does all ZBLLs, let's be real no one is going to need a FULL ZBLL trainer. All most people want is just the T cases or just the L cases at a time. This might be unrealistically hard to build into a timer but it's an idea.


I wanna HKOLL and HKPLL trainer lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 21, 2020)

I've attempted to make a timer website before but I couldn't find a good javascript library for the timer functions. What are you using. I also made a stackmat last year with some electronics.


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 21, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I've attempted to make a timer website before but I couldn't find a good javascript library for the timer functions. What are you using. I also made a stackmat last year with some electronics.



The stackmat project sounds great! How'd it turn out? I didn't really think about finding a library for the timer function, so I basically made the timer from scratch in js


----------



## gcn12 (Jun 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> One thing I've always wanted in a timer is alg sets built in to a trainer but also divided into common subsets. I know there are alg trainers for this but having it all in the same timer application would be awesome. An example being, in Chao Timer there is the option for ZBLL training, but it does all ZBLLs, let's be real no one is going to need a FULL ZBLL trainer. All most people want is just the T cases or just the L cases at a time. This might be unrealistically hard to build into a timer but it's an idea.



That's probably not going to be a priority feature for right now, but definitely one that I'll look into down the road. Never thought about that, so thanks for suggesting it


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 21, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> The stackmat project sounds great! How'd it turn out? I didn't really think about finding a library for the timer function, so I basically made the timer from scratch in js


Ok. The stackmat turned out really good. Unfortunately I couldn't take it home since I made it at school with their electronics but I am working on a touchless timer similar to the YJ pocket timer at the moment.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> One thing I've always wanted in a timer is alg sets built in to a trainer but also divided into common subsets. I know there are alg trainers for this but having it all in the same timer application would be awesome. An example being, in Chao Timer there is the option for ZBLL training, but it does all ZBLLs, let's be real no one is going to need a FULL ZBLL trainer. All most people want is just the T cases or just the L cases at a time. This might be unrealistically hard to build into a timer but it's an idea.


Tao Yu's trainer is good for that.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Tao Yu's trainer is good for that.


embedded with a 3x3 timer, no.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Tao Yu's trainer is good for that.





NevEr_QeyX said:


> I know there are alg trainers for this but having it all in the same timer application would be awesome.


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys I'm kind of new here...
But can someone send the link to download this timer? I use Block Keeper right now(which I don't think is being developed right now or atleast the last update was at the middle of 2019). I am searching for another timer that is newly developed or the latest one, to be straight. This looks to be the one I was searching for and it seems to be feature packed...

One feature request: Dark Mode(ignore if already implemented)

All the Best to the Developer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> Guys I'm kind of new here...
> But can someone send the link to download this timer? I use Block Keeper right now(which I don't think is being developed right now or atleast the last update was at the middle of 2019). I am searching for another timer that is newly developed or the latest one, to be straight. This looks to be the one I was searching for and it seems to be feature packed...
> 
> One feature request: Dark Mode(ignore if already implemented)
> ...


For now, you can use CStimer or ChaoTimer I think,


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> For now, you can use CStimer or ChaoTimer I think,


Yes but I'm looking for offline app that can run natively on macOS rather than a web app. And I don't have an iPhone to use the ChaoTimer.
Is this new timer featured in this thread a web app?

Anyway, thank you for your reply.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> Yes but I'm looking for offline app that can run natively on macOS rather than a web app. And I don't have an iPhone to use the ChaoTimer.
> Is this new timer featured in this thread a web app?
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your reply.


Not sure, ask the developer


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> Yes but I'm looking for offline app that can run natively on macOS rather than a web app. And I don't have an iPhone to use the ChaoTimer.
> Is this new timer featured in this thread a web app?
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your reply.



BlockKeeper is probably the best offline timer


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 4, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> Yes but I'm looking for offline app that can run natively on macOS rather than a web app. And I don't have an iPhone to use the ChaoTimer.
> Is this new timer featured in this thread a web app?
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your reply.



This timer is going to be a webapp for now. However, a desktop isn't out of the question if there's enough demand for it. What are the primary reasons you are looking for an offline app over a web one?


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 5, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> This timer is going to be a webapp for now. However, a desktop isn't out of the question if there's enough demand for it. What are the primary reasons you are looking for an offline app over a web one?



The main reason for this is that I don't have internet connection all the time. Most of the time I solve a cube, I'm offline. I tried the 'Cubetastic' Timer, which is a web app. It worked well online, but when I tried to work with it offline, it didn't work so well!!! Of course it does have a modern UI, but the main need: Working Offline is where this failed, after which, I switched back to 'Block Keeper'.
And also the UI of Block Keeper seems to be kind of outdated to me. Thats the reason I'm looking for a change.

And also, if you're doing an offline app, try to do a macOS version... (Because I use my MacBook for the purpose)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 5, 2020)

Can you add a feature where you can add algs that you use somewhere and then you can check them there idk if this would be useful 
And also make it so that after pressing the space bar there is a three second countdown so that you can start on time


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 5, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Can you add a feature where you can add algs that you use somewhere and then you can check them there idk if this would be useful
> And also make it so that after pressing the space bar there is a three second countdown so that you can start on time



3 Seconds would be too much to wait IMO. And no timer has Countdowns. It would be frustrating to wait 3 secs everytime to start a solve. 1 sec should be fine i guess...

P.S 1 sec is the standard. The Stackmat timer and generally any other timer uses 1 sec.


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 5, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> The main reason for this is that I don't have internet connection all the time. Most of the time I solve a cube, I'm offline. I tried the 'Cubetastic' Timer, which is a web app. It worked well online, but when I tried to work with it offline, it didn't work so well!!! Of course it does have a modern UI, but the main need: Working Offline is where this failed, after which, I switched back to 'Block Keeper'.
> And also the UI of Block Keeper seems to be kind of outdated to me. Thats the reason I'm looking for a change.
> 
> And also, if you're doing an offline app, try to do a macOS version... (Because I use my MacBook for the purpose)



And just now I found out a MAJOR bug in the 'Cubetastic ' timer...


----------



## Osric (Jul 8, 2020)

@Rufus Immanuel cstimer.net is fully offline capable. Steps:

1. Install Chrome on your Mac
2. go to cstimer.net
3. click the install icon in the top of the URL bar:

In that screenshot, the 'install' icon looks like  and it is just to the left of the star icon.
4. Test it out! Go offline, reboot your mac, use command-space to bring up search, type cstimer. It will launch in its own standalone window even though you are offlne.
5. Import settings or go through every setting to set it up to your liking. The default cstimer settings are highly customizable. My settings provided for your convenience, though they are set up for bluetooth cube users.

In general, websites with the install icon are at least somewhat offline capable.


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 8, 2020)

Osric said:


> @Rufus Immanuel cstimer.net is fully offline capable. Steps:
> 
> 1. Install Chrome on your Mac
> 2. go to cstimer.net
> ...



Yes, but that opens the standalone window and then opens Google Chrome, which for us mac users, uses more resources(CPU and RAM). So I don’t prefer Chrome… I use other browsers such as Safari and MS Edge for Mac, but I have a lot of open tabs which I like to refer to frequently. Moreover, I had the ‘Cubetastic’ Timer opened the same way you mentioned. But for now, I’m sort of satisfied with the ‘Block Keeper’, propably untill the new timer featured in this thread is made publicly available.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> Yes, but that opens the standalone window and then opens Google Chrome, which for us mac users, uses more resources(CPU and RAM). So I don’t prefer Chrome… I use other browsers such as Safari and MS Edge for Mac, but I have a lot of open tabs which I like to refer to frequently. Moreover, I had the ‘Cubetastic’ Timer opened the same way you mentioned. But for now, I’m sort of satisfied with the ‘Block Keeper’, propably untill the new timer featured in this thread is made publicly available.


In safari you can bookmark the timer site and you will be able to access it when offline


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> In safari you can bookmark the timer site and you will be able to access it when offline



Watchlist*


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> In safari you can bookmark the timer site and you will be able to access it when offline



Eventually I ended up creating a theme that suits my preferences on csTimer. Then I made some solves in csTimer from Chrome. I linked it to a WCA account, exported the settings. I searched for 'web-app to macOS app' converters, and ended up with ‘Unite’ for now. csTimer works fine with some limitations: no export and import of themes, scrambles or anything locally(from the files in my laptop). So I imported those settings on this app from my WCA account. So all is fine.


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 9, 2020)

And BTW I think we went off topic completely in the last few posts. So I just want to say that I’m all good right now and I don’t have any more questions regarding timers. I’m planning to switch to csTimer if I’m satisfied with it.

Let’s wait for the release of this new timer from *gcn12...*


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 9, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm making a cube timer app as a personal project and wanted to gather some input as far as what features you would like to see in it. Looking for both features that you like on other timers as well as ones you wish they had. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!



I would like a feature that does ao50 and ao200


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I've got some good news to announce: the timer is now functional and I'm looking for some people to test it out to get feedback. Send a message if you're interested in trying it!


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news to announce: the timer is now functional and I'm looking for some people to test it out to get feedback. Send a message if you're interested in trying it!


PM?


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 22, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> PM?


Yup! Send one on over


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 22, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news to announce: the timer is now functional and I'm looking for some people to test it out to get feedback. Send a message if you're interested in trying it!



I would like to try it can you either pm me or send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Could you add a feature so you can press the ctrl keys to time just like in csTimer. I prefer timing that way


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 22, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Could you add a feature so you can press the ctrl keys to time just like in csTimer. I prefer timing that way


Not quite sure what you mean by using the ctrl keys and couldn't find it on CSTimer. Is it to start the timer?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by using the ctrl keys and couldn't find it on CSTimer. Is it to start the timer?


Just press both ctrl keys just like a stackmat.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 23, 2020)

Something ive wanted to see but I havent seen on any timers yet is a custom scramble option.
You could select Custom Scramble and you can put in letters that the scramble will use. So for example a 1x3x3 doesnt have F or B moves. So I could put in the letters that are possible which would be R, L and D. And maybe it could use custom moves like for example if I wanted to time 9x9 solves I could put in R, L, D, 2R, 3R, 4R etc so I would get a scramble for a 9x9 even though there isnt a 9x9 option.


----------



## Rufus Immanuel (Jul 23, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got some good news to announce: the timer is now functional and I'm looking for some people to test it out to get feedback. Send a message if you're interested in trying it!



I think I can help you here...
Can I send a PM to you?


----------



## lehoXD (Jul 23, 2020)

Put cstimer and cubingtime together. cstimer's customization and the cube type selecting thing where you can choose a session and a cube type, cubingtime's "multiplayer" and also others have suggested way to post your times or averages. I would definitely move to that site because both of these sites are unique but both are lacking some options.


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 23, 2020)

can you add a feature for ao1000


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rufus Immanuel said:


> I think I can help you here...
> Can I send a PM to you?



Certainly; feel free to send a PM


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

Het Mehta said:


> can you add a feature for ao1000


Just added that as an option in the settings tab


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 23, 2020)

Help! I've run into a problem I think. When I press "sign in" and go to register at the bottom, I enter the username I want as well as password that I want. The thing is that when I press the big register button nothing happens. Then I go to sign in, enter my info and it says "incorrect username or password."


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Help! I've run into a problem I think. When I press "sign in" and go to register at the bottom, I enter the username I want as well as password that I want. The thing is that when I press the big register button nothing happens. Then I go to sign in, enter my info and it says "incorrect username or password."



Good catch! Just fixed the issue and it is now working


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 23, 2020)

ooh. Clock notation is broken. Like Y6+ after doing ALLx+


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> ooh. Clock notation is broken. Like Y6+ after doing ALLx+



How should the scramble be? I've never used the Clock so you'll need to let me know what to change


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 23, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> How should the scramble be? I've never used the Clock so you'll need to let me know what to change


Well the moves are
UR, DR, UL, DL, U, D, R y2 and ALL.
y2 should only pop up once in the middle of the scramble as thats where you flip the clock 180 degrees.
a y6+ shouldnt happen as its only supposed to be y2 and the plus just means whether you turn the dials clockwise or counter clockwise which doesnt matter with a 180 degree turn of the puzzle
UR, DR, UL DL , U, D, R and ALL should have a number 1-6 and either a + or -.
So a scramble should look like this
UR2+ DR1+ DL2- UL1- U3- R1+ D2- L3+ ALL4- y2 U4- R1- D4+ L5- ALL1+ DR


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 23, 2020)

Jupiter, wow that was fast, now I dont have too yay


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 23, 2020)

Also for the pyraminx scrambles, the lowercase letters are supposed to be at the end of the scramble and theres only supposed to be 1-3 lowercase moves at the end.
A normal pyraminx scramble looks like this :
U' B L U' R' B' U' L l' b' u
Your pyraminx scramble looks like this
r u l' b' r' U' B' r' L' b' R l
Also for 3x3 OH a scramble doesnt show up


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 23, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> theres only supposed to be 1-3 lowercase moves at the end.


Should be 1-4


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> Well the moves are
> UR, DR, UL, DL, U, D, R y2 and ALL.
> y2 should only pop up once in the middle of the scramble as thats where you flip the clock 180 degrees.
> a y6+ shouldnt happen as its only supposed to be y2 and the plus just means whether you turn the dials clockwise or counter clockwise which doesnt matter with a 180 degree turn of the puzzle
> ...



Clock I believe is working now--thanks for the help on it. Pyraminx should be coming shortly.


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 23, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Clock I believe is working now--thanks for the help on it. Pyraminx should be coming shortly.


Pyraminx should be good now as well


----------



## Het Mehta (Jul 24, 2020)

how are you meant import cstimer times to this timer as cstimer does txt files and not json files


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 24, 2020)

Het Mehta said:


> how are you meant import cstimer times to this timer as cstimer does txt files and not json files


You can just copy and paste from the CSTimer txt file and paste into the box and it should work, but let me know if it doesnt


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 24, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Should be 1-4


Should be 0-4


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh another thing
Have something that shows the best/worst times youve had in your session


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 26, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> Oh another thing
> Have something that shows the best/worst times youve had in your session


Just added! I'll also be adding more averages to the dashboard session cards pretty soon


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Approximately how soon do you think this will be ready?


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Approximately how soon do you think this will be ready?



My guess would be about two weeks to a month from now. Right now im getting lots of tester feedback on new features and bugs to fix so once thats been worked on it can be released more widely. The goal was to have it finished by now but theres still some things that need some work


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Approximately how soon do you think this will be ready?


I have the beta test of it and I think hes giving beta tests out.
It works pretty well but theres a bit missing but as he said it does really seem like 2 weeks to a month. It works great when I use it


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

I think it would be nice to be able to hold spacebar, and only when you let go does the timer start. Inspection mode is on.


----------



## gcn12 (Jul 28, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> I think it would be nice to be able to hold spacebar, and only when you let go does the timer start. Inspection mode is on.


Just added that in!


----------



## Argent Nerd (Jul 28, 2020)

I would love to see the ability to time yourself live against other cubers but that's pretty ambitious so i would like to be able to have a place to record your times on different events.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 28, 2020)

A leaderboard would be awesome, but their will be the cheaters.
Maybe you can only go on the leaderboard of you have a video of you solving AND SCRAMBLING


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey all, 

I've a ton of changes and improvements to the timer, so a lot has changed. It's nearing a wide release, so it would be awesome to get some final feedback on everything before then. 

Notable improvements include:
-Fixed scrambles
-Better mobile functionality
-Offline mode
-More cohesive UI

The offline mode in particular is one that would be good to be tested a bit more

Let me know how it's all looking!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 2, 2020)

something id like to see is easier switching sessions.
on the bottom it says what session youre in maybe you could have something where you could click it and it would bring down a drop down menu where you could switch sessions


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 2, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> something id like to see is easier switching sessions.
> on the bottom it says what session youre in maybe you could have something where you could click it and it would bring down a drop down menu where you could switch sessions



Sounds like something that can implemented pretty soon. I think right now though, im looking to make sure every in the timer as of now works before adding anything else


----------



## michaelcmelton (Aug 2, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Just added that in!



If you're looking for some help on this, pm me. I'd love to get involved. I'm a software engineer by trade.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 3, 2020)

I think it needs a way to enter times with the number keys. I have a stackmat timer, was using it and thought "oh this should be on here"


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 4, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> I think it needs a way to enter times with the number keys. I have a stackmat timer, was using it and thought "oh this should be on here"



Would you want the countdown/inspection time to run as well?


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 27, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Would you want the countdown/inspection time to run as well?


no. 
Thanks for listening to everything everyone has to say.
(sorry for the late respond lol)


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 27, 2020)

I know that a lot of people have mentioned all of this stuff already, but I thought I would make a complete list of all the features I'd love from a new timer website/app:
-Some way to login from multiple devices and have my times and sessions sync across devices
-A way to track times with multiple different cubes separately in the same session (If I were to practice using my backup main, I could choose to count those times separately without creating massive session clutter)
-Ability to make custom Ao/Mo stats, as well as averages of averages and such
-Mobile friendly (perhaps an app could come later after the website)
-customizable colors/background
-Stackmat connectivity (this might be really hard, so I'd settle for typing and spacebar)
-An easy way to export times into google sheets/excel for stats analysis

Can't think of anything else rn, will edit this reply if I do.

P.S. Thanks @Gen12 for doing this, I know it might be a lot with all of these requests/suggestions. Also, if you're still looking for beta testers, I would love to help, just my coding skills aren't great.


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 27, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I know that a lot of people have mentioned all of this stuff already, but I thought I would make a complete list of all the features I'd love from a new timer website/app:
> -Some way to login from multiple devices and have my times and sessions sync across devices
> -A way to track times with multiple different cubes separately in the same session (If I were to practice using my backup main, I could choose to count those times separately without creating massive session clutter)
> -Ability to make custom Ao/Mo stats, as well as averages of averages and such
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions! The timer is actually already released at cubeclock.net and has quite a few of these features already. Take a look and let me know what you think!


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 27, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no.
> Thanks for listening to everything everyone has to say.
> (sorry for the late respond lol)



No worries! The timer is now released, so feel free to check it out


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 27, 2020)

is this a 3x3 only timer right now or am i just missing the functionality to change cube types?


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi everyone! 

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions. Could not have done it without all of you. If you haven't seen, the timer has been released and is now available at cubeclock.net 

Hopefully it meets everyone's expectations!


----------



## gcn12 (Aug 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> is this a 3x3 only timer right now or am i just missing the functionality to change cube types?


Once you log in itll allow you to change puzzle types--simply click the 'New Session' button and select the puzzle of your choice


----------



## Addictive Cubing (Aug 27, 2020)

gcn12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm making a cube timer app as a personal project and wanted to gather some input as far as what features you would like to see in it. Looking for both features that you like on other timers as well as ones you wish they had. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


I would wish they had a button that enters the scramble and the time directly into a WhatsApp message.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

I would just like to say, after testing the site, my favorite feature might be customizable inspection time, which makes CSP tracing practice so much easier.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

Also interesting Square-1 scramble...


----------



## gcn12 (Sep 2, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I would just like to say, after testing the site, my favorite feature might be customizable inspection time, which makes CSP tracing practice so much easier.


Glad you like that feature! Thanks for trying it out


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

Also, one more thing, it would be nice to be able to input scrambles similar to cstimer.


----------



## gcn12 (Sep 2, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> Also, one more thing, it would be nice to be able to input scrambles similar to cstimer.


Theres a way to add scrambles in the settings page. It may not be exactly what youre looking for, but it might work


----------

